# Culinary Void of Information



## CatRWall (Sep 1, 2004)

Hello,I was just diagnosed with IBS after a nightmare experience with two gastro specialists. Thankfully my primary doctor has a good head on her shoulders and the wit to make good use of it. (still getting over the trauma of those specialists)Anyways she told me to find some dietary information/suggestions to try to get back to a normal/healthy diet, because there was no hard and fast rule for IBS diet. I was looking all over the Internet and there are very vague ï¿½nonï¿½ suggestions about this topic.For the last 6 weeks I have barely existed on brown rice, rice pudding, jello, soy protein drinks and painkillers just to get by. Does anyone have any suggestions, things that you found worked well for you and possibly others? Or is this just a hit or miss excursion into a culinary black hole one must find their own way out of?ThanksCate


----------



## StarryKat33 (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi I have lived with IBS-D for about 10 yr the past 3 have been the worst I think diet wise, You have to learn what upsets you, etc. I'm also on a diet plan to lose also now, though weight watchers. I think the important thing is No caffeine, be careful of milk products, also make sure you dont get to much calcium that can make things worst. Hope I helped alittle bit I'm new at learning more about IBS because I'm so tired of living in pain. Good luck and best wishes, Mary


----------



## StarryKat33 (Sep 1, 2004)

I thought this may also help you out!Limiting or eliminating foods that may make diarrhea worse. These include caffeine, alcohol, fatty foods, gas-producing foods (such as beans, cabbage, and broccoli), and the artificial sweetener sorbitol, often used in sugarless gum and sugarless candy. Keeping a daily diary of what you eat and whether you experience symptoms after eating. Eating slowly and having meals in a quiet, relaxing environment.


----------



## CatRWall (Sep 1, 2004)

Thank you, lol when I saw your name I thought for a moment you were my moms sister in law... same name... thank you for the reply.. I saw the artificial sweetner listed on webmd, and did a 'oh my gawd'.. yea been using them for years... its now in the garbage along with the diet soda and several other things I love...currently weening off coffee, stopping cold is more painful than its current effects... Life is changing... thanks againCate


----------



## mruchin (Jun 13, 2004)

A good book to help you along...to determine what bothers you is Listen to your gut by lini thompson. you can get it from www.caramel.com.She outlines a very good plan for an elimination diet. Haven't tried it yet, but thinking about it. Overall, the book is very good, with some advice about herbal and alternative medicines that I've used and helps a lot.Hope this helps.Matthew


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIFYINIHDiets all http://www.outputprinting.com/clients/dm/index.html UCLA fiber http://ibs.med.ucla.edu/Articles/PatientArticleSp98Fiber.htm Diets - Gastroenterology www.gicare.com/pated/edt0001.htm Foods and IBS ../diet/ http://www.ibshealth.com/ibsfoodsinfo.htm


----------

